# Track day insurance



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

More specifically for the 'ring. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been told we can actually do this through Towergate, but in all honesty i'd recommend speaking to a specialist in this field.

So give Everitt Boles a go - http://www.moris.co.uk/

They actually offered me a job a few years back, would have been a dream job, sat in the paddocks as an insurance adviser, but my boys were only toddlers at the time and i put them before a daily commute to London City Centre, which would have meant very little family time. They seemed like good chaps though.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,

I did it once in an Avis rental car (a fiat marea weekend) and nearly came a cropper so taking my own car insurance is a must.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

£172 with a £2280 excess ouch


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll have a word with Towergate on Monday for you if you wish.

What car are you taking and what would you say the value is. I take it it's just for the one day?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd its a 2007 VW GTI ED30 valuewise I don't know 17-18K and yes only for one day max 20 laps I'd say


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well we can cover the GP Circuit, but not the toll road. They used to cover the toll road but suffered horrendous claim experience, so now only do the GP circuit.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, makes sense I suppose as track days on the GP track will be marshalled, where as the Nordschleife the one that will bight your **** is open to all nutters on a per lap basis.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did it once in an Avis rental car (a fiat marea weekend) and nearly came a cropper so taking my own car insurance is a must.


suprised you weren't caught as nearly all the big rental companies have 'spotters' or so ive heard anyway, damn killjoys


----------

